# Fluch der Karibik: Klage gegen Disney nach 10 Jahren gewonnen



## Kira345 (11. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fluch der Karibik: Klage gegen Disney nach 10 Jahren gewonnen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fluch der Karibik: Klage gegen Disney nach 10 Jahren gewonnen*


----------



## Loosa (11. April 2017)

Kira345 schrieb:


> Und das ist zum großen Teil Marcus Off zu verdanken, dem Mann, der in den ersten 3 Teilen von "Fluch der Karibik" die deutsche Stimme des tuntigen Piraten Jack Sparrow war.



Und genau deshalb war die deutsche Synchronisation einfach nur furchtbar übel. 

Im Englischen spielt Depp einen genial versoffenen, heruntergekommenen, lässigen Piraten. Dass im Deutschen daraus ein tuntiger Pirat wurde ist für mich entweder eine völlig idiotische Fehlinterpretation der Originalfigur oder einfach nur "Ton nicht ganz getroffen".


----------



## fud1974 (11. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb war die deutsche Synchronisation einfach nur furchtbar übel.
> 
> Im Englischen spielt Depp einen genial versoffenen, heruntergekommenen, lässigen Piraten. Dass im Deutschen daraus ein tuntiger Pirat wurde ist für mich entweder eine völlig idiotische Fehlinterpretation der Originalfigur oder einfach nur "Ton nicht ganz getroffen".



Na ja, darüber könnte man streiten, Depp bewegt sich in der Figur des Jack Sparrow teilweise auch.. "tuntig", wenn man den Begriff überhaupt anwenden will.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass Disney gerade wegen der Interpretation von Depp irritiert war..

".... the Pirates of the Caribbean actor has insisted that when bosses asked if he was making the character gay, he replied: “Didn’t you know all my characters are?”  "

Also ist das nicht wirklich nur dem deutschen Synchronsprecher geschuldet.


----------



## JBT (11. April 2017)

Ich fand die Synchro wesentlich besser, als im 4. Teil. Das hat einfach zu Sparrow gepasst. Da kann man meiner Meinung nach sagen was man will, aber es passte einfach verdammt gut und hat viel zum Erfolg beigetragen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. April 2017)

Ich vermisse Off sehr. Das tuntige war genial und auf jeden Fall ein Erfolgsgrund. Auf englisch hab ich die Filme übrigens noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Loosa (11. April 2017)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, darüber könnte man streiten, Depp bewegt sich in der Figur des Jack Sparrow teilweise auch.. "tuntig", wenn man den Begriff überhaupt anwenden will.
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass Disney gerade wegen der Interpretation von Depp irritiert war..
> 
> ".... the Pirates of the Caribbean actor has insisted that when bosses asked if he was making the character gay, he replied: “Didn’t you know all my characters are?



Die Aussage kannte ich gar nicht. Dann liegt die Synchro wohl doch nicht so ganz daneben.
Aber ich finde es ist ein schmaler Grat - den Depp genial beschreitet und Off, meinem Empfinden nach, nicht so gut trifft. Bei Ersterem hört man den Whiskey aus der Stimme. Bei Letzterem achtet man mehr auf die Schminke um die Augen. 

Dass er am Erfolg jetzt etwas mehr beteiligt wird sei ihm aber natürlich vergönnt.


----------



## batesvsronin (12. April 2017)

Das heisst Sparrow klingt jetzt wie der Dark Knight?


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. April 2017)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Das heisst Sparrow klingt jetzt wie der Dark Knight?


Wie Bruce Wayne, um genau zu sein.


----------

